# Seedlings keep stressing! Help!



## dankels (Oct 18, 2006)

first ill give you a little background info. i have 8 plants total, 5 bagseed, 3 blue truck, the bagseed is about 3 wees old, blue truck is about a week. the bagseed is what im having a problem with, i started them off in red plastic solo cups with a mix of 3 parts soil 1 part peatmoss and perlite and 1/8 recommended mix of granulated manure, 4-2-2. they were doing great for the first couple weeks then the bottom leaves started turning yellow and the tips started drying out and the new growth was slow and leaves were twisting, so i assumed from what i have read and previous knowledge, that this was the beginning signs of nute burn so i flushed them once and they seemed to have gotten better but started the same thing over a couple days later so flushed them again and again they seemed to have gotten better but now they seem to be getting worse again, now im thinking this could be a problem with the ph  of my water or they need more fertlilizer. any input would be appreciated


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Dankels, good to meetcha man. You need to lose that manure all together man. The plants are too young for it. When you flushed, it gave the plants a reprieve each time. Then, the nitrogen started building around the roots again and the plant starts OD'ing again.

The soil and perlite are all that's needed until you transplant the larger plant into it's final home. Give it plain water for a few days after moving it to it's new "no manure" home. It'll perk right up in a day or two.

Let us know how it goes, ok?





			
				dankels said:
			
		

> first ill give you a little background info. i have 8 plants total, 5 bagseed, 3 blue truck, the bagseed is about 3 wees old, blue truck is about a week. the bagseed is what im having a problem with, i started them off in red plastic solo cups with a mix of 3 parts soil 1 part peatmoss and perlite and 1/8 recommended mix of granulated manure, 4-2-2. they were doing great for the first couple weeks then the bottom leaves started turning yellow and the tips started drying out and the new growth was slow and leaves were twisting, so i assumed from what i have read and previous knowledge, that this was the beginning signs of nute burn so i flushed them once and they seemed to have gotten better but started the same thing over a couple days later so flushed them again and again they seemed to have gotten better but now they seem to be getting worse again, now im thinking this could be a problem with the ph of my water or they need more fertlilizer. any input would be appreciated


----------



## dankels (Oct 18, 2006)

hey stoney bud, nice to meet you too, i had a feeling thats what it was, i transplanted two of them yesterday into 3g planter bags (hopefully their home for the duration) nothings changed so far but ill give it some time. thanks for the help.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 18, 2006)

dankels said:
			
		

> hey stoney bud, nice to meet you too, i had a feeling thats what it was, i transplanted two of them yesterday into 3g planter bags (hopefully their home for the duration) nothings changed so far but ill give it some time. thanks for the help.


 
You're going to have some transplant shock combined with the after effects of nutrient overdose, so the plants are going to be whacked out for a day or so. Make sure you don't over wet those grow bags. The youngster plants don't like extremes of any kind. Sometimes I feel like a babysitter when I have seedlings. They're always snifflin or something. Hahahaha.
The hardest thing to do with the little ones is to do only a little.

Keep us up to date, ok?


----------



## dankels (Oct 19, 2006)

i was thinking about just using 300ml, i dont know if you can tell without taking care of them yourself but do you think thats enough/to much?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 19, 2006)

You should water only when the plant needs the water and only enough to moisten the dirt, not soak it. This needs to be done often enough so that the soil doesn't dry out. The schedule depends on the plant, not the clock. Just poke a finger in and you should be able to tell the moisture of the soil.


----------



## dankels (Oct 19, 2006)

ok thats pretty much what ive been doing, except ive always thought you should let the soil dry out completely in order to let air get to the roots


----------

